# If you hate your job...



## Wanderlust89 (Apr 4, 2014)

maybe this quote will prove you some comfort. 

"A bad day at work is better than a good day of unemployment."

Am I right or am I right?


----------



## mdw41820 (Jan 29, 2015)

**** that. 
If I could I would pack up and live a nomadic life.
Live completely on the road. 
Unfortunately, I can't.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

The threat of unemployment is what keeps me at my job. I'm thankful I have a job, but I still wish it was different. Or I wish I was different and could handle it better.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Can't really agree as it really depends on individual circumstance. My last job took a huge toll on my mental health - trying to deal with all my issues while spending all day every day at a job I hated was the absolute pits. I'm currently without employment and feeling a lot better for it.


----------



## fobia (Feb 19, 2010)

> "A bad day at work is better than a good day of unemployment."


Agree. Remind myself about it quite frequently lately.


----------



## Hallowed Ground (Dec 1, 2013)

It's somewhat true, despite the feeling of having to go back. But hey for me at the minute a good day of unemployment is just a good day 

Do need to get another job soon though, no idea what though.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

To me, working is a means to an end. Unfortunately in recent years with the downturn in the economy you no longer work to live. You're now expected to live to work…and work for even longer before you have the 'audacity' to grow old, wear out and retire.

I only work because I have to, not because I want to. Unfortunately I'm very much a 'wage slave'. Someone who has to work long and hard hours (with pretty much zero perks) for a pittance in order to keep my existence ongoing. Enjoyment? Pleasure? You have to be joking. I get none of this at work and I don't earn enough to get this on the rare occasions I actually get for myself when I'm off.

Without a job, I'll admit that I would be in real trouble. I'd have to sell the car if I didn't find anything quickly and I doubt the savings I do have would be enough to keep us living in our modest two bedroomed bungalow for long. I could probably survive three or four months without working but after then, I would be in serious trouble. The sale of the car would mean I could probably double that 'sabbatical' from work, but then I'd lose something that took close to three years of savings and hard work to buy. So in a way I am grateful I have a job – although I don't particularly like or enjoy it.

If my lottery numbers ever come up, even if I only won a million or something (not a lot to live from at my relatively young age), I'd hand in my notice and you wouldn't see me for dust after working my notice period. I'd make sure that money lasted as long as I possibly could – even if it meant my lifestyle remained the same as it does now. At least I wouldn't have to face the daily grind or face people.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Very Much! Never leave!*

Perfect post above, sir!
I could have quoted that in mine, now
but there's the urge to respond before reading all the way through.

Requiring special soul stamina, make all effort to negotiate with employer!
I am deeply seasoned in unemployment

Sadly, that state only exists when cessation of employment happens. Don't allow. Grab the wrist of anyone who proposes to leave you behind. It can cause worse things, as murdering someone would. Get the right level of assertiveness. I tried to. Worst is when your boss doesn't understand what you've been doing, and how they gain from it. Assure it.

I never quit. Others get rid of me.

I was moaning yesterday to a friend who tells me to not apply. That's why I replied. We were watching really old TV. I said: what do these actors do now? Standard comedy actors usually get future chances to follow the same genre. They can change: from TV & movies, and vice versa, into action, adventure, and become TV presenters..! Not my life situation. 15 years of data analysis I want to follow up, I'm not allowed if other companies are using different software I don't know about, although the roots are steady with anything using alphanumeric keyboard... just like actors get new chances. Becoming a musician, or musicians become actors!


----------



## thunderface (Nov 25, 2014)

I've never liked working (the way the bosses treat me, the rubbish long days and crappy shifts, the low pay, the commuting) but I also didn't like being out of work. I was living off of savings and could've done so for about 3 years (because I spend so little) but pressure from family drove me into a horrible part time job. I now spend 4 days off worrying about 3 days of work.


----------



## buutenks (Mar 15, 2012)

Working sucks,period.Im currently unemployed and gonna make the most of my free time as i can.


----------



## Wanderlust89 (Apr 4, 2014)

Dammit, people. Working a job you hate to make ends meet is nothing new.

I had to learn the hard way that no matter where you go there's always going to be some kind of problem (from people) at work, but once you accept it and equip yourself with the mental tools to deal with it, it gets easier and you grow stronger. 

As much as I loathe 80% of my coworkers, I'm grateful for my job because now I'm finally independent, I get to do more things I enjoy, and I take pride in paying for my own ****.


----------



## Drunky (Feb 8, 2015)

I am thankful I have a job, doesn't mean I have to like it lol.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Disagree completely. Unemplyoment isnt great but work is often more unbearable.


----------



## shypoet90 (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes and no. Obviously having a job is much better than not having one. But enduring the abuse of managers, coworkers, and clients is not worth it. Nor is working your heart out for little pay and having to pretend to be content. I'm coming out of these circumstances, and seeing that having a job does not mean you have to sacrifice your mental health or value of self purely for the sake of being employed.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Wanderlust89 said:


> "A bad day at work is better than a good day of unemployment."


Often, yes. Those bad days will still give you the opportunity to gain experience that you can use there or elsewhere. Also, life is filled with situations you must suffer through and those bad days can help that skill be acquired.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

..


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Yep, you're right. Having no money sucks.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

shypoet90 said:


> Yes and no. Obviously having a job is much better than not having one. But enduring the abuse of managers, coworkers, and clients is not worth it.* Nor is working your heart out for little pay and having to pretend to be content.* I'm coming out of these circumstances, and seeing that having a job does not mean you have to sacrifice your mental health or value of self purely for the sake of being employed.


*Right on, bro*!!!

I totally agree with that statement!

*And these statements as well:*

_Disagree completely. Unemplyoment isnt great but work is often more unbearable.

I am thankful I have a job, doesn't mean I have to like it lol.

_
Yes, there are folks out there in the world that believe in the OP's strange dichotomy. I don't..

There's no such thing as a happy slave. Now, if you'll excuse me, i have to get back to work. Which means i'll finish shouting my heartfelt opinions - from the cotton fields.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

It really depends on how much money you have left. If you're desperate, yeah, even a crap job is better than starving.


----------



## Wanderlust89 (Apr 4, 2014)

shypoet90 said:


> Yes and no. Obviously having a job is much better than not having one. But enduring the abuse of managers, coworkers, and clients is not worth it. Nor is working your heart out for little pay and having to pretend to be content. I'm coming out of these circumstances, and seeing that having a job does not mean you have to sacrifice your mental health or value of self purely for the sake of being employed.


 You're reading too much into it. That's the only point the quote was making in a little jokingly way: bad job > no job for those who don't have a choice at the moment&#8230;not good mental health from good job > bad mental health from ****ty job. I'm not implying to pretend to be content or do nothing about bad circumstances. But I do think it's realistic to accept there's always going to be some kind of problem from people wherever you go so you can learn how to deal with it instead of just complaining or running away. That's the only way you'll grow. I don't know about you but it's not easy for some people to just get another job; therefore, don't have the option of quitting immediately 'cause that means they'll be living on the streets. So that quote is for those people. Besides freeloading off of your parents, I don't see how else you're gonna support yourself or get anywhere in life if you'd rather be unemployed.



shorefog said:


> Often, yes. Those bad days will still give you the opportunity to gain experience that you can use there or elsewhere. Also, life is filled with situations you must suffer through and those bad days can help that skill be acquired.


Right on. You only grow by getting out of your comfort zone and throwing yourself into experiences. Cherish the good ones, learn from the bad ones and move on.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

My job is constant exposure therapy. It's brutal. I am also innately kind of pessimistic, and am realizing I have a bit of a potty mouth. I'm working with kids- that's why I'm only starting to realize I've got to clean up my attitude and language. Can't be saying 'f---' and 'c---' while trying to teach a kid how to do long division. 

I dress up like a classy middle class office monkey, but it's a huge charade. I'm working with all these people in my community who do volunteer work, and actually give a damn about life and each other, and...I feel like such a fraud. All these good people, and their optimism. It clashes with my drug problem, lol. And yet, I know I work best when I've tossed a few pills or shots back. I'm a bad person. What am I doing in this job? God help me.


----------

